# Peaches - Golden mix in SE Michigan



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

What a cutie! I'll post on the lab rescue site too...seems to have more than one type of retriever in her!


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting - she does look like she may have some lab mixed in!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Peaches*

Here is Peaches:

Peaches is a Pretty Girl!
Hi everyone. My name is Peaches and I am a 1-Year-Old Golden Retriever mix. I weigh 60.7 pounds and I am full grown. The best part of all is that since I have already been spayed, I can go home with you TODAY!

Peaches' History
I was found as a stray and I am soo thankful that the nice person who found me brought me here to the Shelter to find a new forever home and family. It is way too cold and scarey for a dainty girl like me to be on their own. Since I was a stray, Michigan Humane Society is not sure if I am housetrained or not. It appears that I am as I do keep my kennel here clean and wait to go outside.

I am a very sweet and friendly little girl. I am also very energetic and very playful! I will need to have an experienced owner who is willing to spend time with me and also to teach me my manners. I have never lived with other dogs or with cats before. If you do have other dogs at home, we must meet prior to adoption. That way we will make sure that we will get along. Also, because of my activity leve, I must be in a home with children 12 years and older, and we must meet prior to adoption. 


How to adopt!
The adoption fee includes sterilization surgery, age-appropriate vaccinations, and the Michigan Humane Society 10-day health plan. For more information, please visit or call the Michigan Humane Society Rochester Hills Center for Animal Care at 248-852-7420 and provide the Pet ID number.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Peaches needs to be home for Christmas!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peaches*

Peaches needs a Christmas Miracle!!


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a contact for the Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan? Not sure if they would take a Golden mix, but would like to try. Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just email GRROM*

Just email GRROM!
[email protected]


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks - I just sent GRROM an email. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

GRROM responded and said they don't have room for mixes right now as they are trying to place several Goldens. Suggested trying a lab rescue. Anyone have a contact for a lab rescue?


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Peaches has been adopted!*

Just wanted to let everyone know that Peaches got her Christmas wish and has been adopted! I am so happy


----------

